# John Force/Ashley Hood



## Montoya1

Check out the AW Blog to see pictures of the cars that will be in the new drag set:

http://www.autoworldblog.com/slot-c...mples-for-john-force-drag-strip-slot-car-set/


----------



## fordcowboy

Has anyone know a price on the set or the drag cars ? fordcowboy


----------



## roffutt

Looks like an awesome set! And, 8 NHRA drag cars planned... I'm excited! But, it also seems like this set has been rumored for a while now? 

-Robbie


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

Wow, that looks great.
Russell


----------



## videojimmy

I can't wait for this release!


----------



## Montoya1

Did the google search!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Are these battery powered tracks?


----------



## videojimmy

wow, even hotter than Danica


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Ashley is cute but her dad is a motormouth nutcase! - lol


----------



## Im Paul

videojimmy said:


> wow, even hotter than Danica


yeah i agree.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

John is THE most entertaining guy in Motor Sports period.

I don't know if this will help or hurt sales. But I know i'm buying at least 2sets!!

It's supposed to be released in the fall. No price yet. Unless someone else heard different? 

It's about time they had a Real Drag Race Set.


----------



## scottman2007

Cant wait for this set to come out,Rumor has it in an email,that they might do a deluxe version with ET /Speed..this set will have just a win light.and no its not battery operated its AC.
I wish they would have lowered the body over the wheels for that tubed look,which i will do to mine as soon as i get them,all you have to do is shave off the back fat part of the rear rims and push them in and the body will lower right down aorund the back wheels.
I wonder what other Funny cars are planned???
I would like to see Ron Capps Napa Funny Car,Robert Hights Funny Car,Tim Wilkersons Funny Car.
Pro Stock...Mike Edwards,Ron Krishners,Jegs Car.

I would Like them to do a Nostalgia NHRA Set of Cars,Funny's,and Pro Stocks..could you imagine Bob Glidden,Car or even a Lee Shepards Camero!!,and then see in Funny's like the Blue Max,Jungle Jim,Tom Hoovers Showtime.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

scottman2007 said:


> Cant wait for this set to come out,Rumor has it in an email,that they might do a deluxe version with ET /Speed..this set will have just a win light.and no its not battery operated its AC.
> I wish they would have lowered the body over the wheels for that tubed look,which i will do to mine as soon as i get them,all you have to do is shave off the back fat part of the rear rims and push them in and the body will lower right down aorund the back wheels.
> I wonder what other Funny cars are planned???
> I would like to see Ron Capps Napa Funny Car,Robert Hights Funny Car,Tim Wilkersons Funny Car.
> Pro Stock...Mike Edwards,Ron Krishners,Jegs Car.
> 
> I would Like them to do a Nostalgia NHRA Set of Cars,Funny's,and Pro Stocks..could you imagine Bob Glidden,Car or even a Lee Shepards Camero!!,and then see in Funny's like the Blue Max,Jungle Jim,Tom Hoovers Showtime.



I'm with you on lowering it and making it right. I hope to see an ET set but lets see them get this first one out and in our hands. It would be smart because if they do that, ill have to buy at least 4 instead of 2. So it would be smart.

There used to be a guy with a dragbody web site and I tried to buy a bunch of stuff around a month ago and he told me the molds were beyond use and he wasn't sure if he was going to pony up money to do it again. i am hopeful though.

He had every old drag body. A bunch that looked amazing. I did a quick read through his site and came up with a 200 dollar order without even blinking my eyes!

But he couldn't fill my order which included around 16 awsome bodies.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Count me in for atleast two. So it's Fall they say......


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This is gonna be a great set, and I'll be sure to run this car on it.










I love those old school funny cars, and this one reminds me of them.
I got it in a trade a few years back, old decals and all.
It's mounted on an AFX non-mag chassis, with oversized drag slicks on the back.
It 'wants' to pull a wheelie, but doesn't, and 'dances' down the track, just like the old school funny cars.
I think VJ has some diecast mods that would look good on this track.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

NTxSlotCars said:


> This is gonna be a great set, and I'll be sure to run this car on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those old school funny cars, and this one reminds me of them.
> I got it in a trade a few years back, old decals and all.
> It's mounted on an AFX non-mag chassis, with oversized drag slicks on the back.
> It 'wants' to pull a wheelie, but doesn't, and 'dances' down the track, just like the old school funny cars.
> I think VJ has some diecast mods that would look good on this track.




That is cool as S$it!!

I have all the AFX funny cars form the 70's and they are the best by far.

Who's VJ??


----------



## NTxSlotCars

VideoJimmy, known well for his super diecast conversions.
Maybe he will grace this thread with some examples of his old school drag racers.


----------



## videojimmy

you asked for them... you got 'em!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Jimmy those look great. Are they Diecast?


----------



## videojimmy

thanks... all except the Cox... that was an AFX body I customized


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

videojimmy said:


> thanks... all except the Cox... that was an AFX body I customized




Ahh. I thought I might have them in my diecast stock. I have the whole series. Sweet job. Do you actually run them? How do they run?


----------



## wheelz63

*dragstrip from autoworld*

rumor has it from aw, that the contract has been signed to go ahead and make these dragstrips with the 2 force cars. due out in the fall. no prices or exact release date as of yet. i will aslo have these available to all who want them on here. dont worry i will make sure you all know exactly when they are coming out along with price.

thank everyone,
Richard
wheelz63


----------



## videojimmy

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ahh. I thought I might have them in my diecast stock. I have the whole series. Sweet job. Do you actually run them? How do they run?


I do run them.... but only on drag strips.... I would hate for them to fly off and break ... they take a long time for me to build. They are powered by either a Marchon or Life Life motor and gearing.... and both of those motors have plenty enough power to spare. They run much betetr than you'd might expect, but they will get pretty hot after about 10 mins.


----------



## A/FX Nut

I talked to Jeff from MotorCityToyz at the Midwest Slot Show yesterday and he said the price will be $129.00. 

I'd like to see pictures of the entire set. Is the starting track just a piece of 15 inch straight with the start light on it?  Or did Autoworld do it right and make a special start track. I hope they did make it right.

Hopefuly we'll see more pictures.

Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall

A video demo would be cool.... 

Perhaps a drag wind for the arm....

Maybe some competition cars too.


----------



## Montoya1

This does not bode well - the blog entry has been removed...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Montoya1 said:


> This does not bode well - the blog entry has been removed...



NOOOO!!!!

Found this:http://www.autoworldblog.com/slot-c...-world-pro-racing-dragway-slot-car-test-shot/


----------



## Montoya1

That is a previous entry and still there, and the link to the picture I put in the OP still works - but the recent entry itself has gone.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Montoya1 said:


> That is a previous entry and still there, and the link to the picture I put in the OP still works - but the recent entry itself has gone.



Maybe the NHRA or Force inc put the kabosh on it.

I say leave John out of it and release the thing allready!!!!

They can always throw more sets out at a later date!!!!


----------



## Slott V

*"My kid kicked your ass!"*

Maybe they should sell the set with Force and Pedregon cars...:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelz63

A/FX Nut said:


> I talked to Jeff from MotorCityToyz at the Midwest Slot Show yesterday and he said the price will be $129.00.
> 
> I'd like to see pictures of the entire set. Is the starting track just a piece of 15 inch straight with the start light on it?  Or did Autoworld do it right and make a special start track. I hope they did make it right.
> 
> Hopefuly we'll see more pictures.
> 
> Randy.


hello, i will have them for 125 free shipping, but will not be out until september

Richard


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wheelz63 said:


> hello, i will have them for 125 free shipping, but will not be out until september
> 
> Richard



Wheelz put me in for 1 set and an 8 set of the funny cars??


----------



## Omega

Richard,

looks like you will be getting another order from me. 

Dave


----------



## wheelz63

Omega said:


> Richard,
> 
> looks like you will be getting another order from me.
> 
> Dave


dave, no problem will let everyone know when i am preselling them about 1 month ahead. but i will have enough for all.

Richard 
wheelz63


----------



## videojimmy

same here....I'm very excited about this release!


----------



## wheelz63

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wheelz put me in for 1 set and an 8 set of the funny cars??


will do no problem.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## wheelz63

videojimmy said:


> same here....I'm very excited about this release!


jimmy, no problem will let you all know asap.

thank you,
Richard
wheelz63


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Now, this summer is going to be the longest summer of my life!!


----------



## martybauer31

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Now, this summer is going to be the longest summer of my life!!


Wow.... Really? We gotta find you some other things to do bud!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

martybauer31 said:


> Wow.... Really? We gotta find you some other things to do bud!



Dude, we never had an out of the box Drag Strip so I can't wait!!!

Meanwhile i'll be at RaceWay Park making some 11 second passes!! I have plenty to do!!!!!


----------



## wheelz63

*drag strip on ebay*

hello everyone, 
did you notice that the person selling the drag strips on ebay has taken 2 of there auctions down? and did anyone notice the blacked out section on the box? ( look at picture below ) this is were its suppose to say due out fall of 2010. if that dont open some eyes then i dont know what will. just wanted to pass this on to all slot heads.

thank you,
Richard
wheelz63


----------



## SwamperGene

lol it's all artist concept crap anyway


----------



## bobhch

SwamperGene said:


> lol it's all artist concept crap anyway


ahahahahahahahahaha that is great Gene :lol:


----------



## wheelz63

SwamperGene said:


> lol it's all artist concept crap anyway


actually it says ( coming fall 2010 ) if you were talking about the blacked out section in the pic. lol lol

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

SwamperGene said:


> lol it's all artist concept crap anyway



Gene you are amazing!!!


----------



## SwamperGene

*AW John Farce Raceway*

Actually Richard what I was pointing out was that the Farce...err..."Force" graphics were simply superimposed onto a previously released teaser "photo"  of the black test shot cars supposedly sitting on the track ready to take off (which if you look _real _close, the weren't). In short, and as usual, it's AW's way of creating a feeding frenzy long before the product has even materialized.​


----------



## SwamperGene

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Gene you are amazing!!!


 
lol....observant would be a better description


...but thanks!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I got you on the observant part but how do you make a changing pic like that??????? Holy crap!!!!!


----------



## SwamperGene

AW made it easy because they are both the same pic just different computer-generated graphics added, I just used a gif animator to fade the second one in on top of the first. 

If you go to the AW blog, they admit to some "retouching" of the test shot photos, and the Force pic is nothing more than a heavy retouch of the first one...ie it's not really the finished cars.


----------



## SwamperGene

Although I will admit, this and this look like the real thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Boy oh boy I can't wait to get my hands on those!!!

Gene your just too good with the computer thingy!!!


----------



## Montoya1

SwamperGene said:


> Although I will admit, this and this look like the real thing. :thumbsup:


I was just going to ask about those. CGG tends to look too perfect and those don't, although they do look bloody good.


----------



## scottman2007

for your info ,the test shots they showed with the graphic were infact actual shots from the factory in china,i have a connection there and he told me in an email.but they had to pull the photos off thesite,hadnt gotten Johns aproval yet. regardless cant wait to get my hands on a set or Two.


----------



## Bill Hall

What's up with the headers?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those headers are a little on the small size, small block 260 or 289 maybe??? Dr. Dremel can take care of that...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Bill Hall said:


> What's up with the headers?


Looks like they're sporting the new 64th scale 4.6 OHC v8, to comply with California's strict slot car emissions.


----------



## Bill Hall

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Those headers are a little on the small size, small block 260 or 289 maybe??? Dr. Dremel can take care of that...RM


I'm thinking Briggs and Stratton


----------



## scottman2007

Hey Guys have you seen over at autoworld the blog is back up and the pictures of the cars are painted real samples,they look amazing,and all the decaling they did is sweet.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

scottman2007 said:


> Hey Guys have you seen over at autoworld the blog is back up and the pictures of the cars are painted real samples,they look amazing,and all the decaling they did is sweet.




Anytime now they claim. I can't wait!!

The cars look amazing!!


----------



## kiwidave

They look great!

http://www.autoworldblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/cars.jpg


----------



## wheelz63

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Anytime now they claim. I can't wait!!
> 
> The cars look amazing!!


these are not coming out until september, maybe early august. definetly not anytime soon. per autoworld. i wish they were coming out right away but they are not. believe me if they were coming out any sooner i would be putting them up on here and the bay. be patient they will come soon enough. p.s. keep your fingers crossed. lol

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## scottman2007

I dont care what anybody says ,they have done an awsome job on those cars,all thedetial work in all of those decals, even on the back spolier on the inside now thats attention to detail,i just wish they couldahve tubbed the rear end so it could be lowered over the rear tires,but i know a mod for that,lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wheelz63 said:


> these are not coming out until september, maybe early august. definetly not anytime soon. per autoworld. i wish they were coming out right away but they are not. believe me if they were coming out any sooner i would be putting them up on here and the bay. be patient they will come soon enough. p.s. keep your fingers crossed. lol
> 
> Richard
> wheelz63




Ok wheelz. Deflate my tire why don't cha!


----------



## wheelz63

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ok wheelz. Deflate my tire why don't cha!


sorry, i dont mean to deflate your tires lol i just want to make sure you all know when they are really coming out not a fictitious month like in 30 days or something. no pun intented just wanted to keep you down here in reality land ha ha. joe, i didnt mean anything bad by this i hope you know that. i wish they would come out asap also so we could all race this hot little track. it sounds like its going to be a winner.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It's all good wheelzs. Looking forward to it. I am thinking of taking down my 1/32 scale layout and do the drag strip with an oval around the whole table or something like that. I really don't run them at all. I'm a T-Jet guy.


----------



## wheelz63

*update on aw dragstrip*

hello guys, just wanted to up date you all as too when the autoworld dragstrip will be released. it is coming out definetly in august. just heard from aw that there was never a problem with john force signing off of this release and is coming out a bit sooner then we all thought. so i hope this gets you hyped up for the dragway set from aw. i will be doing a preorder from now until july 1st at a very low blowout price if interested p.s. the 6 car 4 gear drag cars will be in the same time, these will come in clam packs. please inquire through pm please. serious inquiries only.

thanks everyone,
wheelz63


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wheelz63 said:


> hello buys, just wanted to up date you all as too when the autoworld dragstrip will be released. it is coming out definetly in august. just heard from aw that there was never a problem with john force signing off of this release and is coming out a bit sooner then we all thought. so i hope this gets you hyped up for the dragway set from aw. i will be doing a preorder from now until july 1st at a very low blowout price if interested please inquire through pm please. serious inquiries only.
> 
> thanks everyone,
> wheelz63


2 Please, pm coming your way!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Any news wheelz??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wheelz63 said:


> yes indeed , the new release xtractions are coming out the end of may 1st june, concept camaro , concept challenger, 55 chevy, ford gt, peace samba bus and the corvette sr5 great colors too.
> 
> Richard



Price?:freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

How's the Drag set coming Wheelz?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> How's the Drag set coming Wheelz?


Wheelz?


----------



## slotnewbie69

hey wheelz.good luck on the surgery,or if you are out,hope all went well.


----------



## wheelz63

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> How's the Drag set coming Wheelz?


hello guys, i have not heard of any delays as of yet, but i hope we dont either. still slated to come out september 1st. keep your fingers crossed all.

Richard


----------



## wheelz63

slotnewbie69 said:


> hey wheelz.good luck on the surgery,or if you are out,hope all went well.


thank you, i didnt have any problems just trying to change my eating habit though as i had the gastric bypass weight loss surgery. doing well thanks for asking.

Richard


----------



## slotnewbie69

glad it went well for you.get well.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

How is it looking for the strip Wheelz??????

\Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## wheelz63

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> How is it looking for the strip Wheelz??????
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!!!


hey joe, as far as i know the strips are still on track for the first of september. but they could come in earlier if it was possible lol lol

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wheelz63 said:


> hey joe, as far as i know the strips are still on track for the first of september. but they could come in earlier if it was possible lol lol
> 
> Richard
> wheelz63



What??? Sept????? Umm, August???????

Oh well, at least it isn't cancelled!!!!!!


Thanks bro.:dude:


----------



## Omega

September plus 90 days, just in time for Christmas. :jest:


----------



## wheelz63

Omega said:


> September plus 90 days, just in time for Christmas. :jest:


oh so true, wish they could get them in on time for a change. lol lol like omega said sit and wait hopefully not for christmas..

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## kiwidave

Looks like they have slipped in some diecasts to pretty up the picture?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

kiwidave said:


> Looks like they have slipped in some diecasts to pretty up the picture?



Man they look sweet!!!!!!:dude:


----------



## scottman2007

Yes They do ,where did this picture come from??? i cant wait for this Drag Strip Set.
there sems to be alot of buzz abou it.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The AW site.


----------



## resinmonger

IMHO, it looks like somebody has been paying attention to "Back at the Shop" Hilltop's creations! I'm just saying...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Of the bunch pictured, I kinda like the Jegs and Summit cars. I have a feeling sets will be featured in their catalogs.... If they haven't thought of that yet, they should!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> Of the bunch pictured, I kinda like the Jegs and Summit cars. I have a feeling sets will be featured in their catalogs.... If they haven't thought of that yet, they should!!


I am sooo right there with you slotcarman!!!! They look amazing!!! Look at that Jegs car!!!!!!!!!!

Catalog smatagog!! Get me this set allready!!!!!!!


----------



## scottman2007

I believe the only real slot cars are Castrol Funny cars,The others look like Diecast cars.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

scottman2007 said:


> I believe the only real slot cars are Castrol Funny cars,The others look like Diecast cars.




If so Scott I think they will have a full line up for us. I am very excited.:freak:


----------



## hefer

Can't get past those awful wings on them funny cars. Hopfully the prostocks will look like those diecast in the picture. They look much better.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

hefer said:


> Can't get past those awful wings on them funny cars. Hopfully the prostocks will look like those diecast in the picture. They look much better.


Really?? I think they look cool. This is what the real cars look like. I do love the Summit and Jegs tho.


----------



## scottman2007

yeah i agree the funny cars look great ,i just wished they had the tubbed look to them,in other words the body needs lowered over the rear wheels.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

How bout it Rich? Hear anything??:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Anything yet?


----------



## 66GTODON

*AW cars:*



kiwidave said:


> Looks like they have slipped in some diecasts to pretty up the picture?


Anyone find any of other paint sceams for the auto world cars ?

Like:

Paul Lee * Canidae * Funny Car
Tony Pedregon *NitoFish * Funny Car

Don


----------



## wheelz63

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> How bout it Rich? Hear anything??:dude:



still the first of the month but you all know how it goes plus or minus 90 days lol just kidding i hope. i am in the hospital atthe moment but will be home by the 25th just in time for hopefully the drag set release. keep an eye out guys as soon as i know you will also.

Richard,


----------



## resinmonger

Hospitals have a serious lack of fun. Get well soon, Richard! :hat:


----------



## wheelz63

resinmonger said:


> Hospitals have a serious lack of fun. Get well soon, Richard! :hat:


thank you for your wishes i appreciate it very much.

Richard


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Jeez Rich. I sure hope you brought yourself a figure 8 or at least an oval to burn your time in there. Funny thing about the hospital is, you can't get any freaking rest in there!!!

Best wishes Rich. Hope you are better thean new.:thumbsup:


----------



## 66GTODON

66GTODON said:


> Anyone find any of other paint sceams for the auto world cars ?
> 
> Like:
> 
> Paul Lee * Canidae * Funny Car
> Tony Pedregon *NitoFish * Funny Car
> 
> Don


Anyone know about these two cars that are listed as part of the first eight as listed on the AW package?

Thanks 
Don


----------



## 66GTODON

66GTODON said:


> Anyone find any of other paint sceams for the auto world cars ?
> 
> Like:
> 
> Paul Lee * Canidae * Funny Car
> Tony Pedregon *NitoFish * Funny Car
> 
> Don


Any other pictures available for these two cars? Hope someone has an answer.

Thanks ,
Don :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Check your PM...RM


----------



## 66GTODON

*AW cars:*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Check your PM...RM


Thanks for the PM ,But I have already viewed that chat board . Still looking for the Paul Lee and Tony Pedregon cars that they have listed on their ad promo.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## aurora1

The Tony Pedregon car is the Nitro Fish car in the ad in post #95. It is the last car in the line. He drove this paint scheme at some races this year.


----------



## 66GTODON

*AW cars:*



aurora1 said:


> The Tony Pedregon car is the Nitro Fish car in the ad in post #95. It is the last car in the line. He drove this paint scheme at some races this year.


Thank you , I know that they have the Nitro Fish Pro Stock, But they have listed a Nitro Fish Funny Car and also a picture of it on the Ad. Just hoping that its not a miss print . It would be nice if they do both cars . I am hoping that someone out there has located Nitro Fish Funny Car and the Paul Lee Canidea Funny Car pictures to post. I think all the cars that have pictured so far are great . Thanks in advance for any help on this.

Don


----------



## scottman2007

Here are some real pic's of the cars coming out,that i found on the web.


----------



## 66GTODON

*AW cars:*

Thank you Scottman2007 for the pictures of the cars. I have seen your posting on another link. However I still am trying to find pictures of the Nitro Fish Funny car,So far the Nitro Fish Pro Stock car has been pictured . I think the Pro Stock was driven by Allen Johnson , But I might be wrong . And the other car that still hasn't been pictured is the Paul Lee Canidea Funny Car. Just trying to find out if and these two cars that are listed on thier AD, the one with the two John Force cars ,and the rest seem to be diecast cars. 

Thanks again , Hopefully someone will find pictures of these two cars.

Don


----------



## scottman2007

No it was driven by Kerry Koretski,there is no notro fish funny car that they are doing,its Robert height,Ron capps,John force,Ashley Force..for the funny cars,and its nitro fish car,Jegs,summit,and one other Pro stock to make the 8 Car series they are coming out with.


----------



## 66GTODON

*AW 4 gear cars:*



kiwidave said:


> Looks like they have slipped in some diecasts to pretty up the picture?


Scottman2007, Here is a copy of that Ad that was posted earlier. The cars that I have been trying to find out about, are #3 Paul Lee* Canidea * Funny Car , and the # 6 Tony Pedregon* Nitro Fish * Funny Car . The PM was sent me , on the #2 page there is another Ad from Auto World ,and one has listed Allen Johnson * MOPAR * Pro Stock . Am I not reading these Ads right. At this point they are listed , just can't find any pictures of these AW cars.

Thanks Again ,

Don


----------



## scottman2007

Unless They Are Bringing Out 8 Other Cars Besides The Force Cars.,one Reason For The Delay I Heard Today From Aw Is That They Are Making Some Special Editions For Who I Dont Know And They Didnt Say,unless It Special Editions For Us,maybe Since They Are Doing The John And Ashley Forceset,maybe They Are Doing A Pro Stock Set,or Another Set Including Other Funny Cars,if I Hear More Ill Let You Guys Know


----------



## 66GTODON

*AW 4 gear cars:*



scottman2007 said:


> Unless They Are Bringing Out 8 Other Cars Besides The Force Cars.,one Reason For The Delay I Heard Today From Aw Is That They Are Making Some Special Editions For Who I Dont Know And They Didnt Say,unless It Special Editions For Us,maybe Since They Are Doing The John And Ashley Forceset,maybe They Are Doing A Pro Stock Set,or Another Set Including Other Funny Cars,if I Hear More Ill Let You Guys Know


Maybe AW is going to produce more cars while there is a lot of interest . That would be a smart thing to do . More cars , smaller run numbers. Hope they don't repeat release #5 T-jet.


Thanks 

Don


----------



## 66GTODON

*RE: AW Drag stripe John Force and Ashley Force thread*

Any new information about these cars yet? You would think that AW would be wanting to get more information out there , with pictures by now to increase more interest and sales . Is anybody from AW watching the Hobby Talk Board , You would know that Everyone is waiting for some news .

Thanks 
Don :wave:


----------



## scottman2007

I talked to them a week ago and the sets are being made right now ,and they are very busy,and they havent had time to do much of anything besides work on this and other projects. so they are just really busy. thats all i know at the moment


----------



## 66GTODON

*RE: AW Drag stripe John Force and Ashley Force thread*



scottman2007 said:


> I talked to them a week ago and the sets are being made right now ,and they are very busy,and they havent had time to do much of anything besides work on this and other projects. so they are just really busy. thats all i know at the moment


Thanks , You would think that with all these pictures from one board or another that they would update the AW site .

Thanks again,

Don


----------



## wheelz63

*drag set update*

hello everyone i am home and finally out of the hospital. i see there has been others that just cant seem to get the release dates correct on the dragstrip. it has been put off a few months since the first announcement of it but it is now set to come out in october along with the the other 4 gear 6 drag car sets. i will be listing them for sale at a reasonable price cars or drag set about 2-3 weeks before they come out. so if you are interested you can pm then and let me know what your needs are and i will also give the prices then for all up coming aw releases for the 2010 season if you are one of those sellers please dont be asking me about cars i am going to be selling. i am not interested in getting into a ruckus with other sellers so i choose to just give all price by pm only. no prices will be givin out until then so please just hang on until i know for sure about delivery dates to me. this way we dont get too excited until its time. ha ha ha thanks everyone i will be putting the post for these on selling forum 2-3 weeks before the release date.

thanks again,
Richard


----------



## Rolls

Welcome back, Richard! Hope you're doing great. Be sure to take it easy for a while now that you're home again!


----------



## scottman2007

Richard,so how do youknow so much ofwhats going on at AW???,i talked with one of the guys that is directly involved with this set at AW,and he said he didnt know of a date yet,these was a few weeks ago.


----------



## wheelz63

scottman2007 said:


> Richard,so how do youknow so much ofwhats going on at AW???,i talked with one of the guys that is directly involved with this set at AW,and he said he didnt know of a date yet,these was a few weeks ago.


my distributor was just updated 3-4 days ago by autoworld.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Good to see you Rich. Health first, then toy cars then family. 

Just my order lol.


----------



## scottman2007

thats good rich,great news.cant wait to get my hands on these,but AW world is working on something else i been wanting and waiting a long time,They are bring out a COX style gas powered Vega Funny Car ,like the ones back in the 70's.!!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

scottman2007 said:


> thats good rich,great news.cant wait to get my hands on these,but AW world is working on something else i been wanting and waiting a long time,They are bring out a COX style gas powered Vega Funny Car ,like the ones back in the 70's.!!!!!!




No kidding Scott???? I had the Orange Van that you put driving pattern discs in it to run different routes. Maybe it was yellow?? Non remote car. I had a freaking blast with that when I was a little kid. I can smell the gas now!

Blew the hell out of it with BB guns 

Link??????


----------



## DesertSlot

Blew the hell out of it with BB guns :hat:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

DesertSlot said:


> Blew the hell out of it with BB guns :hat:


I was a kid. I had no idea what I was doing


----------



## scottman2007

Yeah i had the sandblaster,and i loved it,my older brother had the Baja Bug,and the dune buggy.here is a picture of the Vega Funny Car they are doing.
of course ita not finished,this is a early shot,the motor and wheels will be chrome.and they will do a couple different color bodies,i believe one is yellow.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

scottman2007 said:


> Yeah i had the sandblaster,and i loved it,my older brother had the Baja Bug,and the dune buggy.here is a picture of the Vega Funny Car they are doing.
> of course ita not finished,this is a early shot,the motor and wheels will be chrome.and they will do a couple different color bodies,i believe one is yellow.



Fine looking whip there. :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Are there any updates on release?


----------



## videojimmy

I had the Cox Pinto Funny car and a few planes. Loved them!
I would definately buy a new re-pop.


----------



## scottman2007

Well hopefullly sometime next year we will have this car and racing it,
i hope they decide to make more models,i would like to see the front engine dragster reproduced by them,iam in the slow process of restoring a couple sprite testors indy cars.I would love to this hobby make a come back.


----------



## Rolls

I had the Baja Bug and my brother had the purple? Dune Buggy. We used to tear up the backyard with those big-tired little Cox cars. Plus we were less likely to chop off a finger than with the airplanes. Slightly less.


----------



## scottman2007

yeah my brother and his friends had them,my brother ran the baja bug,and purple dune buggy,his friend even had the honda three wheeler and other had dune buggies, i remember them running these cars all day long through everyones backyards.you had the fule can in your back pocket witha dirty rag and your 1.5 lantern battery in the other pocket or holding it,fond memories.


----------



## LeeRoy98

Wow, talk about memories! I had a red split window corvette. I can still smell the fumes...

Gary
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## scottman2007

YEAH good times,the split window corvette is on ebay from time to time,and still goes for anywhere from $80-$125.


----------



## 66GTODON

*RE: AW Drag stripe John Force and Ashley Force*

Is it time yet ? It's almost October , and still no update on the AW site . You would think they should post some information by now . Pictures of sets and cars would create more interest . Might just get more sales . More sales = more racers = a better bottom line ( money ) . Unless they have moved back release date , #7 t-jet is due out by Christmas , with the 67 nova ( new paint ). Just wondering if anyone has heard anything new about these release dates .

Thanks ,
Don :wave:


----------



## scottman2007

Yeah i know ,noupdates on their site,no new blog since march of thid year,you think,with it being closer to being released they would have more pictures.i say everyone on here should email them and ask why..on the HO drag set oh yeah and ask them about the gas vega funny car


----------



## wheelz63

66GTODON said:


> Is it time yet ? It's almost October , and still no update on the AW site . You would think they should post some information by now . Pictures of sets and cars would create more interest . Might just get more sales . More sales = more racers = a better bottom line ( money ) . Unless they have moved back release date , #7 t-jet is due out by Christmas , with the 67 nova ( new paint ). Just wondering if anyone has heard anything new about these release dates .
> 
> Thanks ,
> Don :wave:


in there distributor newsletter the release date for the drag strip is now slated for middle of october first of november. if i hear more i will keep ll of us informed.

Richard 
wheelz63


----------



## 66GTODON

*RE: AW Drag stripe John Force and Ashley Force*



wheelz63 said:


> in there distributor newsletter the release date for the drag strip is now slated for middle of october first of november. if i hear more i will keep ll of us informed.
> 
> Richard
> wheelz63


Any info on the the single drag cars or the t-jet 500 #7 release ? Thanks for the update on the drag stripe.


Thanks ,

Don :wave:


----------



## hefer

I know it's old school lock & joiner track, but I wonder who has the molds for the old Aurora O-gauge track. I love this stuff for my just messing around racing. Having a drag strip this wide would be Way Cool. No spacing problems here. If someone wiggles a little out of the gate you can take out your opponent with the standard spacing.


----------



## wheelz63

66GTODON said:


> Any info on the the single drag cars or the t-jet 500 #7 release ? Thanks for the update on the drag stripe.
> 
> 
> Thanks ,
> 
> Don :wave:


hello don, the drag cars are supposed to be out same time the drag strip is out keep your fingers crossed. the release 7 t-jets are not due out until some time in december just before christmas according to aw, cant wait myself for the 66 novas.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## 66GTODON

wheelz63 said:


> hello don, the drag cars are supposed to be out same time the drag strip is out keep your fingers crossed. the release 7 t-jets are not due out until some time in december just before christmas according to aw, cant wait myself for the 66 novas.
> 
> Richard
> wheelz63


Thanks for the info . It's almost time for them to update the catalog with 2011 items . Just wishful thinking . Soon , how many items will end up carried over from 2010 ?

Thanks ,
Don


----------



## wheelz63

66GTODON said:


> Thanks for the info . It's almost time for them to update the catalog with 2011 items . Just wishful thinking . Soon , how many items will end up carried over from 2010 ?
> 
> Thanks ,
> Don


don, well they have did it again, drag sets and the new 6 drag cars are now put off til december according to aw as of today. it seems to me there trying to get everyone hyped up for the release but will that really happen? it gets very dissappointing waiting for the new cars to come out as we all know. if anyone would like to voice there opinion jump on the board as we are all still waiting patiently for the new releases. if i hear more i will pass it on. they will be carring over a few items from 2010 i am sure of it.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wheelz63 said:


> don, well they have did it again, drag sets and the new 6 drag cars are now put off til december according to aw as of today. it seems to me there trying to get everyone hyped up for the release but will that really happen? it gets very dissappointing waiting for the new cars to come out as we all know. if anyone would like to voice there opinion jump on the board as we are all still waiting patiently for the new releases. if i hear more i will pass it on. they will be carring over a few items from 2010 i am sure of it.
> 
> Richard
> wheelz63



Great.


----------



## 66GTODON

*AW Drag stripe John Force and Ashley Force*

Thanks Richard , Just like beating a dead horse .:beatdeadhorse: Come December they think that everyone wait to buy their cars and race sets,but most will be all tapped out from the holidays. AW hasn't had anything come out on the date they said it would be available . Can anybody remember one that has ?

Don 
66GTODON


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

66GTODON said:


> Thanks Richard , Just like beating a dead horse .:beatdeadhorse: Come December they think that everyone wait to buy their cars and race sets,but most will be all tapped out from the holidays. AW hasn't had anything come out on the date they said it would be available . Can anybody remember one that has ?
> 
> Don
> 66GTODON


Good post:wave:


----------



## resinmonger

They are always worth the wait because they are amazing to race or collect.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

resinmonger said:


> They are always worth the wait because they are amazing to race or collect.



What choice do we have? I will wait.

I am in love with these dumb little cars!!


----------



## cwbam

Airbus 380 , Boeing 787, & AW drag race set.
which will be have more delays.
(wasn't someone presale these this spring on fleebay? )
just some cheap shots.


----------



## 66GTODON

*RE: AW Drag stripe John Force and Ashley Force*



resinmonger said:


> They are always worth the wait because they are amazing to race or collect.


I agree , they are fun to collect and race. But every now and then we all have to let off a little steam . That's why I like this forum . It lets you do just that , as long as nobody gets hurt . 

:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:
:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:

This isn't what it looks like , they are giving these horses a little CPR to get them back on their feet , so they can go over to AW to help pony express the new cars out faster.

Don :wave:
66GTODON


----------



## desototjets

Good luck to them is all I've got to say.

I lost interest when it was mentioned that the timing system was going to be delayed if at all.


----------



## scottman2007

I never heard anything to that fact,timing system is juts a win light,has nothing to do with the delay,also i heardone reason for the delay ,is tha tthey are making some custom sets for customers,iam assuming race companies or something.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Any word on these yet?


----------



## DesertSlot

66GTODON said:


> I agree , they are fun to collect and race. But every now and then we all have to let off a little steam . That's why I like this forum . It lets you do just that , as long as nobody gets hurt .
> 
> :beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:
> :beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:
> 
> This isn't what it looks like , they are giving these horses a little CPR to get them back on their feet , so they can go over to AW to help pony express the new cars out faster.
> 
> Don :wave:
> 66GTODON


Looks more like a mass gelding to me. Maybe when they heal they'll be able to deliver.


----------



## cwbam

John & Ashley Force Slot Car Track Set 1/64 2010 Produced by Auto World. (yeah sure)
* 12 Ft. * In Track Foul Light Sensors$99.
Credit Card will not be charged until order ships* - 

Est. due date: Friday 10 December, 2010.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hmmmmm.... $99 for the track with the sensors? or just the sensors?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I am losing hope here fellas.


----------



## scottman2007

dont lose hope ,i know for a fact their factory in china ismaking them right now and has even sent them a few sets ,completed,and my contact tells me they are awsome,sets.


----------



## MGroothuis

Latest info!  We took a set to iHobby this year and ran it for 7 hours straight every day. Consumer day on Saturday REALLY put it thru the paces. What a great time at the show! Here's a demo vid JUST approved by Force this morning. Enjoy!

http://www.autoworldblog.com/slot-cars/192-finally-john-force-pro-racing-dragstrip-demo-video/


----------



## wheelszk

Looks pretty hokey to me


----------



## AfxToo

When I was a kid I would have been thrilled to no end to have that kind of drag strip setup at an affordable price. Even with just the Christmas tree and Win indicator it is pretty awesome for what it represents. I hope it attracts some new kids to the wonderful world of slot cars.

I think it totally rocks.

Way to go AutoWorld!


----------



## vaBcHRog

If there are sensors in the track then we might be able to interate TRACKMATE to it 

Roger Corrie


----------



## kiwidave

I agree!!

I think it totally rocks.

Way to go AutoWorld!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

pms485 said:


> Latest info!  We took a set to iHobby this year and ran it for 7 hours straight every day. Consumer day on Saturday REALLY put it thru the paces. What a great time at the show! Here's a demo vid JUST approved by Force this morning. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.autoworldblog.com/slot-cars/192-finally-john-force-pro-racing-dragstrip-demo-video/




Allright, you got me suckered back in. Although I think reaction time's are the most important thing. It's the only way to see any improvements!!! Or no mph??? How will you see gains after you tweak??? The car I mean!lol


----------



## DesertSlot

vaBcHRog said:


> If there are sensors in the track then we might be able to interate TRACKMATE to it
> 
> Roger Corrie


Now THAT'S an idea!


----------



## scottman2007

Hey wheelszk,
why dont you just stay off this thread.. this thread is for people who are wanting to buy this.and who like this set and are excited.
WOW thats video has got me all excited and looks great,tree coming down looks really good. hey guys look at this picture fo the slot car bosies for the set


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice track and additional bodies. I wonder if the electronics can fit on a 43rd scale track?


----------



## resinmonger

OK guys, I've been forced to do this. Remember, it wasn't my choice. :freak:






Believe me, you don't want to see phase II. :freak: :freak:


----------



## DesertSlot

Say Uncle.


----------



## AfxToo

Everyone is entitled to state their opinion and we are obliged to accommodate them as long as it's not a personal attack. This seems like basic forum etiquette. I'm cool with hearing differing opinions than my own.

Back to the AutoWorld drag racing set ...

Unless I am mistaken, in my 40+ years of slot car involvement I have never seen a turnkey, fully functional, compelling, and ready to race drag racing set that delivers the total experience that this new AutoWorld set delivers at the target price. Does it replace a $1200 TrackMate drag racing system with a $600 routed track and millisecond timing accuracy? Heck no. But it does bring drag racing fans, especially younger ones, something that road racing fans have had for decades in boxed racing sets. It gives them the ability to recreate the *essential elements* of their favorite racing experience in their own home with their friends and family. It's as every bit a micro motorsport as any other form of slot car racing, one man and machine competing against another man and machine. Having electronic synchronized start, red-light detection, and winner detection is really what really makes this set work. These are THE essential elements of any drag racing set. 

Would advanced features like timing add more value and sophistication to the set? Absolutely. But it would be incremental value and not essential value to the fundamental racing experience that this set delivers. I know there are some folks who were hoping that with the right timing features the AutoWorld drag set would allow them to create a pro or semi-pro setup and save hundreds of dollars over the true pro setup that TrackMate (and others) deliver. Sorry guys, but in my opinion the primary focus of the AutoWorld product is to deliver as close to a complete drag racing experience in a boxed racing set. The fact that they augment it with some of the nicest looking modern era dragsters the slot car market has ever seen is icing on the cake. Would I like to see some follow-up "Classic Quarter Mile Showdowns" race car sets like a Snake vs. Mongoose pack? Absolutely! The market is wide open for AutoWorld to capitalize on this format - if licensing can support it. 

In the context of recognizing what this set represents and what it delivers to the hobby, I think AutoWorld scores in a big, big way with this set. I hope they setup sales booths at some of the 1:1 venues and get these into the hands of real drag racing fans.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

AfxToo said:


> Everyone is entitled to state their opinion and we are obliged to accommodate them as long as it's not a personal attack. This seems like basic forum etiquette. I'm cool with hearing differing opinions than my own.
> 
> Back to the AutoWorld drag racing set ...
> 
> Unless I am mistaken, in my 40+ years of slot car involvement I have never seen a turnkey, fully functional, compelling, and ready to race drag racing set that delivers the total experience that this new AutoWorld set delivers at the target price. Does it replace a $1200 TrackMate drag racing system with a $600 routed track and millisecond timing accuracy? Heck no. But it does bring drag racing fans, especially younger ones, something that road racing fans have had for decades in boxed racing sets. It gives them the ability to recreate the *essential elements* of their favorite racing experience in their own home with their friends and family. It's as every bit a micro motorsport as any other form of slot car racing, one man and machine competing against another man and machine. Having electronic synchronized start, red-light detection, and winner detection is really what really makes this set work. These are THE essential elements of any drag racing set.
> 
> Would advanced features like timing add more value and sophistication to the set? Absolutely. But it would be incremental value and not essential value to the fundamental racing experience that this set delivers. I know there are some folks who were hoping that with the right timing features the AutoWorld drag set would allow them to create a pro or semi-pro setup and save hundreds of dollars over the true pro setup that TrackMate (and others) deliver. Sorry guys, but in my opinion the primary focus of the AutoWorld product is to deliver as close to a complete drag racing experience in a boxed racing set. The fact that they augment it with some of the nicest looking modern era dragsters the slot car market has ever seen is icing on the cake. Would I like to see some follow-up "Classic Quarter Mile Showdowns" race car sets like a Snake vs. Mongoose pack? Absolutely! The market is wide open for AutoWorld to capitalize on this format - if licensing can support it.
> 
> In the context of recognizing what this set represents and what it delivers to the hobby, I think AutoWorld scores in a big, big way with this set. I hope they setup sales booths at some of the 1:1 venues and get these into the hands of real drag racing fans.



Great Post dude.:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Feelin the love here...

So, is this a scale quarter mile track or 1000 feet?


----------



## scottman2007

I agree everyone has an opinion,but to me when someone comes on a board that everyone else is happy or excited about a product or something and just post a negative remark and then doesnt say anything else, then when i mention this he still hasnt came back on here and said why he thinks its hokey.so right there he just likes to be negative or try and get something started.thats all iam saying on this.
Anyway good one NTxslotcars,maybe it will be a 1000 feet,because we wouldnt want any throttles to stick and crash at 300 mph,LOL.
I personally cant wait for these cars to hit the shelves,and the track set.i think its reallly going to be good for HO drag racing.Hey guys I saw a picture of their display at Ihobby expo,and i think AW world is going to produce 1/24th scale slot cars,because in the shot is a prototype mock up all in white of a 1/24 chassis is sitting there in front, if i can find this picture again ill post it.ok here it is ,its on the bottom shelf in this picture,and get this the two monster trucks to the right ..are slot cars!!!


----------



## tomhocars

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## bluerod

bring on the 65 plymouts and 64 and65 coments and falcons


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy:
after reading Randy ( aFX II)'s post one has to wonder if these sets might not show up at national drag race events and give our Hobbie a much needed shot in the arm punlicity wise?. I think it would be cool to go to the John ?Force Display and be able to race thier team carz down the track. By the way I really like the carz they have displayed and look forward to having some of my own.
Just a thought pleez don't rip my throat out.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## rod766

That's a good question clyde-o-mite. Hopefully, John will sell them at national events in his merchandise trailer. I would like to see the grump go against ronnie sox. the rivalry list is endless.


----------



## scottman2007

clyomite,
i wouldnt rip your throat out ,you never say negatives things,LOL
yeha i wonder if John will,because you can go to his forum and they are on there for preorders.he will be selling them on his website,But that would be cool if john had it set up in the pits like off to the side and then maybe ron capps would and some of the other drivers,I juts wonder if AW plans on doing some promotions at some of the NHRA events to Promote it,i could see them setting up at the US nationals in INDY. if i find anymore cool pictures ill post them.


----------



## Pomfish

It's the best thing any major maker has made to this point.
It is as good as it gets at this price point.

Does it make it perfect for every consumer? No.
Can you bring a better one to market at the same price point?
If so, do it.

Later,
Keith


----------



## SwamperGene

scottman2007 said:


> one thing i plan on doing is cutting the rear rims so they are alot narrower and lower the body ,with that being done those cars will look great.


So you're sayin' that out of the box, they look kinda hokey?​


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

SwamperGene said:


> So you're sayin' that out of the box, they look kinda hokey?​



S_it stirrer!!!!lol


----------



## DesertSlot

LOL I got 2 hokeys. Do I hear 3?


----------



## AfxToo

Dudes, it's just a toy. 

Yes, the return road turns it into an oval and yes the cars and chassis are not perfectly in-scale. Egad, imagine a toy race set not being a perfect scale replica of the real thing. How many boxed slot car sets with the word "Daytona" emblazoned on the box sold over the past 4 decades come with 200 feet of four or six lane high banked track? That's what it would require for a true scale set to be in-scale for 1:64 and an accurate depiction of the real deal. 

Did I mention that it's a toy? 

Toy as in fifty percent inspiration and fifty percent imagination.

The essential pieces that AutoWorld provides, the cool cars, the Christmas tree, red light detection, and winner on the finish line provide the inspiration. My imagination fills in the rest. 

Have you noticed that this is a toy race set?

A very nicely conceived and fun looking toy race set that makes my inner child smile.

Please accept my apologies if you think that I'm being a surrogate for AutoWorld's marketing department. I know that it's uncool these days to say anything positive about what someone else has done without being labeled a "fanboy." I still believe in giving credit where credit is due and saying "thank you" and "you're welcome" and "well done" and giving someone who goes the extra mile, or even a scale quarter mile, a pat on the back when they do something inspiring and new. Does this mean I don't get to sit with the "cool kids" in the cafeteria? Probably, but I'm totally comfortable with that.


----------



## scottman2007

i would like to see AW maybe do a nostalgia Funny car series,maybe from the 70's,Jungle Jim,mongoose,the Snake.Bubble up cola funny car..Etc,Etc. As to this set being a Toy?Maybe but They are on the right track,and with Add ons,and if they do a better timing system.it could be very cool,but i think of it this way all these HO sets are toys,But hey were a bunch of grown kids,because all of us are still playing with them,LOL
I agree the return road makes it look like an oval with a drag strip for a front stretch.i think i wont use it.ill just walk down an get the cars.another reaon why i wont use the return road,is because if you plan on racing anything fast ,it will fly off the end anyway.


----------



## scottman2007

No Swamper gene,I think they look fine for a first try and all,but a group of guys i run with Lower our funny car bodies to streamline them and make them look more realistic Like this.............These are all 4 gear chassis,like AW,withe the body lowered.Looks great I think.These bodies are made by a guy i know,and race with and i buy HO drag bodies from him,he is a master at it


----------



## DesertSlot

I think the Snake and Mongoose would be cool. I had the Hot Wheels set and the models as a kid.

I'll bet somebody here could make a split return.


----------



## scottman2007

How do you make a split return?? what is it ??


----------



## SwamperGene

DesertSlot said:


> I think the Snake and Mongoose would be cool. I had the Hot Wheels set and the models as a kid.
> 
> I'll bet somebody here could make a split return.


(1) Tomy to Tyco adapter, then Tyco single lane track...done. :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

How long would the drag strip be if you skipped the turns (or return lane/oval) and just used all the straight track for the strip? Which layout would be closest to a 1/64 scale quarter mile strip (20 feet, 7 /12 inches)?


----------



## SwamperGene

I don't believe any curves or extra straights come with the set, they're mentioned as accessory items. 




So at SRP, that oval would probably run ya close to 2 bills...now _that's_ hokey.


----------



## scottman2007

Swampers right it said... showed with optinal return section. swamper i see your racing the HO Drag race over Thanksgiving Weekend?


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Cars look interesting, the drag lights look ok, but the track sections look like speed bumps in the video. Hopefully it will be better in production runs...


----------



## scottman2007

Bill..... You dont get it iam trying to get back to there real subject here of AW Drag strip.


----------



## videojimmy

I want one!


----------



## hankster

I would suggest that if you have something constructive to say, then post it. Otherwise take it to email or PM. I deleted some posts, I can do more then delete posts if required.


----------



## LeeRoy98

I apologize for the hammering... all in favor say "aye".

The "aye's" have it... let's move along to other business. These aren't the droids you're looking for.

I like the 4 gear chassis. The longer wheel base is fun to drive and it has a lot of modeling opportunities. I am not a big drag racing fan but I respect all motor sports and those that enjoy them. Having said that, this set is a "must have" in my book. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## scottman2007

Yeah leeRoy98, i agree i love the 4 gear chassis and with some very easy mods it can be preety fast,like you said its a mus thave and ill have it when it comes out.
Resinmonger you have a PM.


----------



## DesertSlot

I have some 4 gears. After a couple of laps warming up they are fast and smooooth!


----------



## scottman2007

Yeah i totally agree and if you add braids on the shoes and add sdd some small plastic to the chassis where the magnets sit to make tehm alittle closer to the motor and also get some silver brushes,just doing those littel thinsg will add alot of speed to that car and what they might add up to $5 in Mods.maybe buy some strong motor magenets for $6,so right there under$10 and that car will fly.Just my opinion buddy.


----------



## cwbam

Any Photo's of the 4 gear tuning?


----------



## scottman2007

there is a site you can go to,its where we talk about and have HO proxy drag races and all,its a very informative site to make tjets and afx cars go fast.some of the tips i mentioned on here there under tech tips,and under t jets HO,but these also work on afx cars too...www.nitroslots.com.
there is alot of info on that site and the guys on there are really nice and willing to help anybody.we have a race coming up thanksgiving weekend,called the muscle car shoot out,any non magnatracion chassis,or AW XTraction chassis stock,only thing you can do is change rear tires to slip on silicons,and any muscle car body stock version only.
Ok so anyway there are tons of info. anybody on here who wants to have a great time and race,please join us over there.


----------



## scottman2007

Ok ,Guys..got some exciting news from my contact at AW about the drag set.ok first off there is going to be 10 drag cars this year AND!! get this they are not done,More drag cars for next year!!!!!also the drag stes not only are john force set, but Snap on tools drag set,,Mac Tools Drag set,and another set which iam not sure i think its a stock car set,he said its a NTB track with an entire track loop and 2 super III cars .NTB is national tire & battery,and thye might do some kind of promotion if you go there and get like a set of 4 tires installed you get this set for free or something like that.

Ok guys the this is very cool about the NTB set,just got another reply.this is some old school stuff they are doing.Ok the NTB set will be a 2 in 1 set.like back in the day,it will come with not only 2 super III cars,but will also come with 2 Pro stock cars too,and you can use it as an oval for the stockers or use it for the drag set with the return loop.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok now that sounds very interesting. Any promotion is good promotion.:thumbsup:

Competition is ALWAYS a good thing.


----------



## scottman2007

Ok guys i heard from my contact and i need all people on this thread that are fans of this drag set and cars, to email autoworld and complain about the following,all the cars that are in the drag sets,except for the john force cars will NOT be sold separately!!!!!!,so we wont be able to buy the mac tools cars,or the snap on cars,or the NTB cars Separately!!! i think thats a dumb move for a company that makes slot cars!!!.So please anybody who thinks this is bad move on autoworlds part please Call them or email them once their main site is back up,but i would call them and voice your dissapointment about this and maybe if we get alot of people on here to this they will change their minds once they see how many people are dissapointed


----------



## Redman440

These look great and I cant wait till they arrive. I have them on order for the store but I think I am going to keep one for me. Wish they would just get here. http://www.mosttrains.com


----------



## Omega

scottman2007 said:


> Ok guys i heard from my contact and i need all people on this thread that are fans of this drag set and cars, to email autoworld and complain about the following,all the cars that are in the drag sets,except for the john force cars will NOT be sold separately!!!!!!,so we wont be able to buy the mac tools cars,or the snap on cars,or the NTB cars Separately!!! i think thats a dumb move for a company that makes slot cars!!!.So please anybody who thinks this is bad move on autoworlds part please Call them or email them once their main site is back up,but i would call them and voice your dissapointment about this and maybe if we get alot of people on here to this they will change their minds once they see how many people are dissapointed


Will not do any good. MAC Tools, Snap On and NTB Are having these sets done for promotons. Unless AW ponys up a good deal of money for the license these will only be in the sets from the dealers.

Dave


----------



## scottman2007

Well i got some news again earlier today,and Tom said the Mac tools,Snap on tools,and NTB cars wouldnt be available for awhile,so it sounds like they might be after the set is on sale awhile.also got a couple confirmations,one is these sets will be out mid december,also the set of eight drag cars will be on the store website in about 2or3 weeks or so for preorder,and a deluxe version of the drag set will be available late 2011.So if it thats far out they have to be adding ET,s and Speed and maybe reation times.


----------



## scottman2007

Dave you might be right,but i think if you go to snap on tools you can buy them from them,here is what he emailed me word for word.....

Hey Scott. Glad to hear the video stirred up some buzz! It was a long road to get this one to market—well over a year. 3 or 4 different sensors were tested, delays, track parts tooled, etc, but we got it done. Lots of NHRA cars were made, 10 I think, with more on the way for next year. There are 4 different track sets for this year. There is John Force as seen in the vid that we sell, but there is also a Snap-on Tools, Matco Tools, and NTB set being sold thru them. The NTB set includes two Super III cars and an entire track loop. They will be using it for a promotion similar to "buy 4 tires, get the track set free" or something.

So there you have it,if you want the snap on tool set ,you have to buy it thur them i guess.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Box looks cool.

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/products/race-sets/


----------



## Paul Songas

How about actually getting the cars that are supposed to be available before we worry about the cars in limited edition sets.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Paul Songas said:


> How about actually getting the cars that are supposed to be available before we worry about the cars in limited edition sets.


You read my mind.


----------



## scottman2007

I believe they are comingout same time as the drag set,i was told that in about 2 or 3 wks on AW online store you can preorder some of them.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok so I had my first Drag Race experience this past saturday and can't stress how important it is going to be to get et and reaction time integrated into the set. Very Crucial to the entire Drag Racing Experiance. No doubt in my mind.

And man oh man was it a blast. You can win or lose at the tree. This is why we Race!!!!! Unbelievably competitive.


----------



## swingerguy340

Montoya1 said:


> Did the google search!


met her at the lucas oil nat's back in 08 VERY NICE!


----------



## Slott V

*The Force is strong with this one*

John Force just won his 15th NHRA Championship yesterday at Pomona so maybe that will make this set even sweeter. What a come back year he's had.  Great finish to the NHRA racing year yesterday with quite a few surprises.

http://www.nhra.com/story/2010/11/14/2010-pomona2-sunday/


----------



## fordcowboy

Is the price going to go up now. lol


----------



## scottman2007

hope not but i dont care i will be getting it anyway.I would like to find out how to get the snap on set.i like Cruz ,he is cool and a very nice guy.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

scottman2007 said:


> hope not but i dont care i will be getting it anyway.I would like to find out how to get the snap on set.i like Cruz ,he is cool and a very nice guy.


Not sure where you live exactly but go to your local big auto repair shops and ask who has a SnapOn guy that comes?? If you see one around here you can just flag them down and get some help. I have done that for some tools!!!lol


----------



## scottman2007

Cool ill try that when the time comes,i ll get the john force if thats the only one i can get ahold of ,but i would love the snap on set


----------



## L_Brown

I work at an auto repair shop, I told the Snap on rep and the Mato rep about them and to get me one when they come in.


----------



## scottman2007

Thats cool,i need to tak to a rep as well.
Hey Lbrown are your cars ready for the Nitro Slots muscle car race???


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

L_Brown said:


> I work at an auto repair shop, I told the Snap on rep and the Mato rep about them and to get me one when they come in.



Good deal!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## L_Brown

scottman2007 said:


> Thats cool,i need to tak to a rep as well.
> Hey Lbrown are your cars ready for the Nitro Slots muscle car race???



I wish they where. I have been working on my Harley and have not touched them. Guess I need to get them done. I still need to get some silicone slip ons.


----------



## ajcjr

does anyone know where i can purchase one or preorder for my 6 yr old for xmas. He saw the magazine ad and wont put it down. 

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice Ant!! Welcome aboard. If you go through this thread I think a couple of guys are offering a preorder. If not just sit tight and someone will reach out to you.

Glad to see a youngster interested!!!:dude:


----------



## ajcjr

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Nice Ant!! Welcome aboard. If you go through this thread I think a couple of guys are offering a preorder. If not just sit tight and someone will reach out to you.
> 
> Glad to see a youngster interested!!!:dude:


Thanks Joe, My little guy wants to race a dragster but he is not of age so right now he races karts but loves drag racing!!

So do you have a skylark, my first race car was a 1970 Buick Skylark, non staged 455 use to go 11's at 3700pds. Was a great car.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

ajcjr said:


> Thanks Joe, My little guy wants to race a dragster but he is not of age so right now he races karts but loves drag racing!!
> 
> So do you have a skylark, my first race car was a 1970 Buick Skylark, non staged 455 use to go 11's at 3700pds. Was a great car.




No kidding? Do you know any of the LI buick guys? Bruno or Larry or Alan with Big Red? A 69 GS Stage 1 convertable.

I have a street 65 skylark just about into the 11's. 462 BBB all the goodies for a 550 hp street engine. I went 12.20 110. that was only the 2nd time I got it on the track. I just haven't gotten back to the track yet!!! I also have an 87 GN and currently doing a frame off on a 65 GS 4 speed Nailer 401 BB.

I have lots of things to keep me busy thats for sure!!!


----------

